# New Micro skiff from African Skiff!



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I am new to the forum as of today!I am the owner of African Skiff in South Africa, I'm busy building a new micro skiff that i want to send to the states, i've looked at all that is available and have tried to take all the features and build on them, the plug is almost done, i wanted to give you guys a sneak peak and ask for advice on what you think you would like to see on a skiff like this,now would be the time for me to build in your wish list, of which i will select a few of the idea's and the do it. the skiff is 14 foot and 46" beam.
Regards
Jean Le Roux
African Skiff Marine


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Almost looks like an East Cape Gladesmen. Post up the pics here when you get it completed. I have several fly fishing buddies that live in South Africa that might be potential customers. I'll send them a link to it so they can see it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Curious about the motor cutout


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

To me it almost looks like a SM 1444...

I would definitely get side rod holders under the gunnels. I know a couple people who don't have them and really regret not having them.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

the motor cut out actually works extremely well to balance the ride out, especially if you on your own.Bonehead, i will consider under gunwale rod holders, all thou from deck height to top of gunwale, i only have about 150mm. keen for some other idea's, should i post the build of this skiff on another thread or is this the correct place??


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Post in the bragging section, it will get more views. 

If you make the rod holder a flip up cover you could probably put 2 rods in each side facing opposite directions. As an idea look at the Egret 16.

Also even though it would be rather small, some sort of hatch up front.

Nice boat nonetheless.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Post in the bragging section, it will get more views.
> 
> If you make the rod holder a flip up cover you could probably put 2 rods in each side facing opposite directions. As an idea look at the Egret 16.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, i still need to do the hatches on the top deck, this skiff will sport quite alot of storage, an anchor type hatch in the bow ontop of the nose, a long under deck hatch aswell as a transom hatch port and starboard,maybe one will be a live bait well??


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jean said:


> Thanks, i still need to do the hatches on the top deck, this skiff will sport quite alot of storage, an anchor type hatch in the bow ontop of the nose, a long under deck hatch aswell as a transom hatch port and starboard,maybe one will be a live bait well??


I built 3 storage hatches under my sole. The two outside ones are for rod and gun storage and the center is for emergency paddle, decoy retrieving pole, etc. I do not like having clutter in my boat.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed, im thinking of having gun storage in this skiff,good idea?


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

i will post some more pics tonight,im nearly finished with the hull fairing.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

ducknut, maybe you can post some pics of your skiff for us to see??


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Have you thought of incorporating a rod scabbard into the design? That might solve the under gunnel problem. Here's an example of what I'm talking about: 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2015-east-cape-caimen-unicorn-edition-28-000.46754/

Also, think about how one person would pole this thing, then stop and fish. Where will that person stand, where will he put the push pole or fly rod when he's got the other in his hand? Figure that out and you might sell some of those. Fly fishing alone can be a PIA and that does not look like a two man skiff to me.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

I really like what you did with the motor well, great idea!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Heck yeah on gun storage. Or at least a locker than is long enough to accommodate a 28"-30" barrel. 

That has nice lines. Would make a cool cast and blast platform.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jean said:


> ducknut, maybe you can post some pics of your skiff for us to see??


Sorry Jean...I'm too stupid. I can text them to someone and they can post them.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

So the hull fairing is complete,getting ready to put on the primer to sand before i mold the hull section,note the small reverse chine i have added on the hull, i have taken it about 3 quarters forward and dissolved to nothing towards the bow,this prevents the skiffs back from skipping out in a tight turn. This skiff i have designed initially for one person and his son,that type of thing, not sure whether 2 full adults would work yet, but my trials will tell the story,i hope it does, i have enough free board and buoyancy,for interests sake, the skiff is 46 inches wide and 14,2 feet long.This skiff will run at 18-20 knots on a 5hp motor!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

When I first read African skiff. I thought it was a joke and it made think of something unusual such as this.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

LOL haha ,now thats the way to fish!!...but this will be indian skiff,as the african elephant we have in back garden has huge ears!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Will it need strakes to track straight when being poled?

Cool boat!


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a good question actually ,im not to sure.i would think the reverse chimes might play a role in keeping it tracking straight.what do you guys think out there?i thought about putting on strakes but thought it might not glide as easily when being paddled or poled


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

From @DuckNut 

“Here are my in floor hatches. Two on the outside for rod and gun storage and the center is for emergency push pole and paddle. The square in the floor is an anchor locker and catch all. The square one in the bulkhead is for overnight storage and it has a lock.

All surfaces are 12 oz cloth and the bow is 17 oz cloth to make all walking surfaces non skid.”


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

HI guys, it's been a while since i posted,so just a quick update,i been working out the deck ,the hull is finished! so have a look at this! I have created the front storage locker or anchor locker if you will,and two aft storage compartments,all will have dry lips ,so should be reasonably dry, maybe one can be used as a livewell on the aft section? i will do one more under deck storage locker,that will run quite long under deck.I also initially wanted to put a box on top like the solo skiff and the likes but decided a swivel chair with a back rest is more practical,especialy when it comes to foor space! If you have bad back like me, a back rest is a must !!then I will ad a removable stand up bar for when you doing stand up runs! idea's comments welcome! i reckon im about a week away from getting ready to mould the plug,cant wait!


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey guys! although some might have thought this thread has died,it's been quite alive, just havent posted, so here goes! i finaly finished the plug and we busy moulding it at the moment, should be ready for demould next week and then we make our very first product!! i have created ALOT of storage on this skiff,two aft storage compartments,port and starboard, can be used as dry storage or one of them a livewell,it's quite big inside! It can hold a 10LBS bass in a straight line!, then a very long center storgage compartment, can take a full 7 ft rod and plenty of them, or for the hunter, custom fitted racks easily to accomodate the longest of shot guns, its a dry compartment,take note of the water channels that go all the way to the back!, the front anchor locker, is huge,it can be used for any storage! I have also put plenty of non slip moulded pattern on the deck and gunwales!!! let me know what you guys think!! i am also looking for a name for the skiff,so if any one has any idea's, i will pick a good one !! cheers Jean. Ps my company African skiff has been sold and the new company is now called OCEAN ADVENTURE.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

The big flange you see around the edge is what i will use for my resin infusion of the product!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

And Presto!!!! a perfectly executed mould!!! let the games begin!!


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

and last pic, look how nicely my plug stayed together.....now i have to cut it up and throw it in the bin!! always wonder......should i keep it....


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

hey man that thing is turning out great. nice work. How does the motor mounting work?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Holy smokes. You have some mad skills. Clearly not your first time! Good work


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

This is really cool. Do you have a target weight? How will they be sold in the US, and what is your target price? Have you engaged the US Coast Guard yet?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

AMiller said:


> hey man that thing is turning out great. nice work. How does the motor mounting work?


my thoughts also, what does the motor hang on?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> my thoughts also, what does the motor hang on?


He mentioned a 5hp so I bet it’s going to have some sort of aluminum pipe and plate motor mount that fastens to the deck otherwise it would have a transom of some sort already.


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

Well hello every one! ive been away in Australia for a bit but managed to find the time to complete the skiff!!! just the hatch lids and the rub rail and few odds and ends and she's on the water !!! let me know what you think!! she has a center hatch under the deck that is 2m long and 280mm deep,300mm at the deepest in the bow.A huge anchor locker/dry storage and 2 massive aft storage hatches.they can take about 10 plano boxes each side!! All the hatches are dry lip hatches and there is enough space to store your longest shot guns should you want to hunt with this skiff ! stainless transom, the seat i have just placed there and not mounted,just want to see what it looks like, im thinking a stand up grab rail? love to know your thoughts!, resin infused,she clocks in at 50kgs,im sure i can get here lighter!


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

A few more shots!


----------



## Chris Carlson (May 20, 2018)

Jean, be sure to keep us posted- I really like your progress! Maybe a YouTube video when you get done would be sweet!


----------



## Chris Carlson (May 20, 2018)

Jean said:


> View attachment 21653
> View attachment 21652
> So the hull fairing is complete,getting ready to put on the primer to sand before i mold the hull section,note the small reverse chine i have added on the hull, i have taken it about 3 quarters forward and dissolved to nothing towards the bow,this prevents the skiffs back from skipping out in a tight turn. This skiff i have designed initially for one person and his son,that type of thing, not sure whether 2 full adults would work yet, but my trials will tell the story,i hope it does, i have enough free board and buoyancy,for interests sake, the skiff is 46 inches wide and 14,2 feet long.This skiff will run at 18-20 knots on a 5hp motor!!
> View attachment 21650
> ...


I like your small reversed chines! They’ll creat a little drier ride while creating some lift (I don’t think you’ll need steamed).


----------



## Chris Carlson (May 20, 2018)

Chris Carlson said:


> I like your small reversed chines! They’ll creat a little drier ride while creating some lift (I don’t think you’ll need strakes).


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Chris.im on the water first thing in the morning! I can hardly sleep tonight!!


----------



## Chris Carlson (May 20, 2018)

Yup - been there! You’ll be awake 3 hours before the alarm clock rings .... totally ready to get that thing “WET”!!
In either event you’ll discover really great things about it & things “I should have done differently .... but it all boils down to ... “Let’s shoot the Engineer & Start Production”!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man!


----------



## Jean (Jan 12, 2018)

So on the water she went this morning! What a lovely ride!!! She tracks like a train.perfectly dry and stable enough for two full grown men! Definitely needed my stand up grab rail!!! I LOVE THIS BOAT!!!...... will finish it off now rig it out and then go catch some fish!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Very cool! Would love to see some shots of it rigged out.


----------



## Chris Carlson (May 20, 2018)

Really nice job there Jean!!
Can’t wait to see it rigged!


----------



## Ben Worsfold (Sep 25, 2020)

Jean said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the forum as of today!I am the owner of African Skiff in South Africa, I'm busy building a new micro skiff that i want to send to the states, i've looked at all that is available and have tried to take all the features and build on them, the plug is almost done, i wanted to give you guys a sneak peak and ask for advice on what you think you would like to see on a skiff like this,now would be the time for me to build in your wish list, of which i will select a few of the idea's and the do it. the skiff is 14 foot and 46" beam.
> Regards
> Jean Le Roux
> African Skiff Marine
> ...





Jean said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the forum as of today!I am the owner of African Skiff in South Africa, I'm busy building a new micro skiff that i want to send to the states, i've looked at all that is available and have tried to take all the features and build on them, the plug is almost done, i wanted to give you guys a sneak peak and ask for advice on what you think you would like to see on a skiff like this,now would be the time for me to build in your wish list, of which i will select a few of the idea's and the do it. the skiff is 14 foot and 46" beam.
> Regards
> Jean Le Roux
> African Skiff Marine
> ...


Looks so good just a shame we cant get them in zim


----------

